# can unripe honey crystallize?



## George Fergusson (May 19, 2005)

It depends on how unripe it is. Generally, unripe honey will not crystalize. If it's almost ripe it might crystalize.


----------



## carbide (Nov 21, 2004)

I would expect unripe honey to ferment rather than crystallize. However, if the honey was close to being ripe it may have enough sugar in it to crystallize under the right circumstances.


----------



## busybguy (Apr 28, 2005)

*manuka "honey"*

Just came back from grocery shopping at a Loblaws and saw bottles of manuka honey on the shelf. I always look on the labels to check the origin and ingredients and lo and behold--- Busy-bee has Argentine honey in it and Manuka from Australia has sugar in it. I refused to sell a person a second gallon because he insisted that because my honey is so sweet that I must be adding sugar. I think it must have been the first unpasteurized honey he ever ate and he could'nt handle the truth.


----------

